# Songs that mention car audio



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Post the lyric(s) and song (this went pretty well on caco years ago)

"Slappin so hard my windshield cracked" - that candy paint - e-40 ft bun b and slim thug 

"Yeah I got a air conditioner but I got the sound i want the whole world to listen ta" - Martha ace - born to roll


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Big Tymers - Still Fly

The trunk went ah-ah and all of a sudden
Four fifteens didn't see no wires
And then I heard (boom!) from the amplifiers

L'Trimm - Cars That Go Boom. The whole song.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

LL Cool J - The Boomin' System


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

There's a somewhat new song by Snoop Dogg called "Big Subwoofer"


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

I listen to old school west coast rap 1987-1997 you will hear Zapco mentioned in hundreds of songs.. Zues, lanzar and a few others mentioned here and there..


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)




----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Too Short - Top Down “4 18s with a Zeus and a Zapco”


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Master P- Burbans and Lacs

"This is for the Burbans and the Cadillac's
With the tens and twelves bumpin' in the back"


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Easy-E - Boyz-n-the-Hood
'Til I caught him in my car tryin' to steal my Alpine


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> Easy-E - Boyz-n-the-Hood
> 'Til I caught him in my car tryin' to steal my Alpine


 Two mentions in the same song.

Then I let the alpine play
Pumping new $hit by N.W.A.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

hella356 said:


> Two mentions in the same song.
> 
> Then I let the alpine play
> Pumping new $hit by N.W.A.





Theslaking said:


> Easy-E - Boyz-n-the-Hood
> 'Til I caught him in my car tryin' to steal my Alpine


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

In the hook


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Dre dog/andre nickatuna - scotti 15/shaggys 15"s: "

Yeah 15"s pound like this, 15"s screaming out ***** (beitch in too short style), 15"s bumping gangsta ****"


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

96jimmyslt said:


> Dre dog/andre nickatuna - scotti 15/shaggys 15"s: "
> 
> Yeah 15"s pound like this, 15"s screaming out *** (beitch in too short style), 15"s bumping gangsta ****"


Lots of Andre that mentions Nakamichi too.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

1978monte said:


> Lots of Andre that mentions Nakamichi too.


"Adjust the bass on the nakamichi" 

Never heard or seen any nakamichi. Lots of older cats love zapco though...lol. Bout to integrate a seq "zapco board" into a loud install for this dude. Lets see how it does...


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

M.O.P. (specifically Lil' Fame) mentions Nakamichi on one of their earlier albums.....the song escapes me at the moment


----------



## PTFbird67 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sir Mix-A-Lot: "*Posse On Broadway"* 

"the Alpine's bumpin', but I need the volume higher"


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Nas - N.Y. State of Mind
"Never put me in your box if your **** eats tapes"


----------



## PTFbird67 (Apr 6, 2020)

Kid Sensation: "Back 2 Boom"

"Got an 87 truck with the fosgate amp"
"Thunderdome fosgates, slammin' in the back"


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

PTFbird67 said:


> Sir Mix-A-Lot: "*Posse On Broadway"*
> 
> "the Alpine's bumpin', but I need the volume higher"


Cuz the 808 kick drum makes the girlies get dumb.
We rollin Raineer and the jelous wanna get some.


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

E40 song: My S4it bangs. 
Tribe called quest, song: Jazz, "Boom it in your boom it in your boom it in your Jeep
Or your Honda, or your Bimmer, or your Legend, or your Benz
The rave of the town to your foes and your friends "
Kenny Dope- Booming in ya Jeep


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

Mc Breed Aint no Future in yo Fronting. "Shine it up good, kickin' through my neighborhood
Motorola phone, fat rims and a Kenwood "


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

Ritz - Switch Lanes, "My kickers beat you thought that a parade was coming
you probably thought that someone threw a grenade or something"


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

Tech N9ne- Loud- (The first verse says it all) 

"Yeah I play my music LOUD
I betcha you feel me coming down the block
The thunder in the trunk gon' knock
You know I play my music LOUD
And yup I got the neighbors losing sleep
From the way I crank it up and let it beat "


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

1:20 mark - Alpine in the dash with the JBL speakers, Harmon Kardon amps with the Fosgate Tweeters

Also just realized I might be showing my age with this track


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

slowride said:


> 1:20 mark - Alpine in the dash with the JBL speakers, Harmon Kardon amps with the Fosgate Tweeters
> 
> Also just realized I might be showing my age with this track


Dang bruh bustin out the Toddy Tee?


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

Outkast - speakerbox.


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Circa 1987 = ICE T - Drama

"They got Alpine, Fisher, JVC, Motorolla phones, Sony color TV's
Had the ride packed up till we heard Freeze
Read em their rights, F**king blue lights
Drama..


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

The Click = Old School

"The bumpers straight, The streaks are straight.
And N***** ain't f*ckin with the Fosgates"

and

"I'm up the block sideways, Mug mean.
Zapco pumping my four 15's"


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

Ice Cube Friday - "18's got the rear view mirrors vibratin"
Sirealz - 4 15's (title says it all and its pretty much said on repeat)
T.I - Let My Beat Pound
Webee Six 12's (title says it all and its pretty much said on repeat)
yela wolf Kicking - 
[Hook]
"My rattling trunk got them bobble heads looking
Rear view mirrors got the world sitting crooked
I am kick- kicking, kick- kick- kick- kicking
Kick- kicking, kick- kick- kick- kicking
These twelve inch speakers, these six inch tweeters
I'm playing those heaters, I got that beater
I am kick- kicking, kick- kick- kick- kicking
Kick- kicking, kick- kick- kick- kicking"


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

Big KRIT - Subenstein - 
Trunk knocking when I drive, my sub came alive
Transformer in my ride, my sub came alive
When them hoes outside, my sub came alive
They saying bass died, my sub came alive
(It's alive!) My sub came alive
My sub came alive
(It's alive!) My sub came alive
They saying bass died, my sub came alive


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

"done stole the Alpine outta Eazy's 6-4" - Ice Cube (NWA) - Dopeman
"eight woofers in the trunk beatin' down the block" - Too Short - Life is...
"15 inch woofers boooom in the trunk" - Sir-Mix-A-Lot - Something about my Benzo


----------



## Coolmeadow Kid (3 mo ago)

Home Free Vocal Band cover of Mary Morris's 'My Church'.


----------



## hammerhead (May 20, 2011)

SkiZZD said:


> Mc Breed Aint no Future in yo Fronting. "Shine it up good, kickin' through my neighborhood
> Motorola phone, fat rims and a Kenwood "


That's the 1st one that I thought of

Cars That Be Bumpin by Power Supply
Woofer Excusrion Test by Power Supply
It's My Cadillac (Got That Bass) by MC Nas-D and DJ Freaky Fred


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Still tipping- Mike Jones 

"I'm Shaking The Block With Four Eighteens'
Candy Green With Eleven Screens"


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

LiL Bruce - Mobbin in my Old School

Six 15's with the Zapco hook
I bought my Colossus from Nanny the Crook
My cousin Darren slammed the horns under the back seat
The Alpine pull-out makes it complete


----------

